

Supporting Your Family: So Easy a Caveman Could Do it - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/07/23/supporting-your-family-so-easy-a-caveman-could-do-it/
You've heard the expression "bringing home the bacon", usually used when referring to a man making money for his family. This phrase goes back to the Hunter/Gatherers (or as I'll show you it should be phrased, the Gatherer/Hunters). Women would gather the food and materials that everyone needed and the men would go and hunt Woolly Mammoth and everyone worked an average of 2 hours each day.  Now we can have an even better existence and we can do this by supporting our wives.

======
Tichy
In "why is sex fun" I read that gathering is actually much more efficient than
hunting (and people worked an average of 6 hours/day - for the society in that
study anyway). One theory then stated that the point of hunting was to be a
bigshot now and then, which would enable you to seduce more women. It still
seems to be the major motivator for making a career today...

